# Bellator 92



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

> The delayed lightweight tournament final between Dave Jansen (18-2 MMA, 5-0 BFC) and Marcin Held (15-2 MMA, 4-1 BFC) now has a date and location.
> 
> Bellator 92 will take place March 7 from Pechanga Resort & Casino in Temecula, Calif. Bellator officials on Friday announced the event and tournament final.
> 
> ...


http://www.mmajunkie.com/news/2013/...ch-7-in-california-with-jansen-held-headliner


----------

